# Most effective Wormer for the Money?



## cvranch (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey!

I have a small herd of four, 2mo old wethers..
Dont want to invest in a huge container of wormer that will probably expire before I use it all. (The Ivomec Drench is so expensive)...

Whats the best for the money? And do I need to rotate wormers?
- Drench VS Injectable?
- What about Horse Dewormers?

THANKYOU!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I don't know about the "best," and i'm definitely not the expert on this, but this has been our method. We alternate between Fenbendazole and Ivermectin horse paste wormer. It's been very cost effective and is very easy to give to the goats. One tube will do all you goats, we order online from Valley Vet and usually pay around $2-2.50 for the Ivermectin and $7 something for the Fenbendazole.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Huck has it totally correct for a small herd. There really is now best wormer. Rotating em is exactly what you need to do. Now the matter of when to rotate is a debate. Do you use the same one till it stops working and then rotate or switch back and forth? That will be a matter of preference for you to decide upon. Here we are pretty dry and dont have alot of worm issues anyways but we tend to stick to the one that works and rotate if and when needed. The key to rotation is changing up the active ingredient. Just picking a wormer with a different name is like any medication that has a generic version, you are getting the same thing... more or less.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I use Ivermec Plus horse wormer. I was told by a HUGE goat breeder not to rotate wormers till they quit working. Also goats need double or triple the dosage that horses need. I base my decision on www.tennesseemeatgoats.com.


----------

